# مساعدة طالب فى مشروع وعايز مساعدة



## المهندس شبراوى (22 أغسطس 2007)

*انا دلوقتى مشروعى عبارة عن ماكينة cnc تعمل Prototyping 
واكيد محتاج اى مهندس خبرة عشان يساعدنى

رجاء من يستطيع مساعدتى ولو بمعلومة

يرسلى رسالة خاصة عشان الجدية مش اكتر رجاء

افيدونى


وياريت يا جماعة كمان لو حد يعرف اى حد
او اى شركة شغالة فى المجال دة جوة مصر
يقولى على اسمها او اسم الشخص مع بياناته*​


----------

